# 1965 Gto data plates code and engine date



## alsgto (Dec 6, 2009)

9B 1-2
Style 65-23767 Body BF 68
trim 217-33 paint B1A
Acc. B70 1123

motor is a wt
date code B18 5

is possible with this car
on top of that the exhaust manifolds are 9778828 and 9779032


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Do you have a question?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

alsgto said:


> 9B Build date=2nd week of Sept 1-2
> Style 65-23767 65 Pontiac Lemans Convertible
> Body BF 68 Built in Fremont CA.
> trim 217-33 Blue interior
> ...


 There is no way to tell if this car (BF) is a true GTO without The PHS documents, only 65 GTOs built in the Kansas City and the Pontiac plant(s) will have a code on the data plate acc. line identifying the GTO option.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Doesn't look like it is the original engine. The car was built in Sept. 64 (very early build !) and the engine was built 5 months later.... It could be a warranty replacement but without dealer documentation, there really isn't any way to prove that.


----------

